# Natsu Dragoneel Vs Goku (DBE)



## Warlordgab (Aug 18, 2015)

The Flame Dragon Slayer faces the posterboy of "doing it wrong"



*VS*



*Location:*  (Nicaragua) 
*Distance:* 150m
*Knowledge:* None
*Mindset:* Bloodlusted
*Conditions/Restrictions:*
* Post-Tartaros Natsu

Which one will win? Which one you hate the most? I know who I hate the most


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 18, 2015)

This is like asking whether it's better to have someone take a dump on your chest or on your face. They both suck and no one deserves it.


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dragon Ball Evolution is less cancerous tho


----------



## Imagine (Aug 18, 2015)

No it's not. DBE is a literal sin to movies everywhere


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

Imagine said:


> No it's not. DBE is a literal sin to movies everywhere



Just wait until Lionsgate actually finishes the Naruto movie


----------



## Kaaant (Aug 18, 2015)

Nicaragua doesn't deserve this.


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 18, 2015)

natsu wins...i dont think the dragon farts movie goeku uses can do shite to him


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 18, 2015)

"Dragon farts" 

I totally agree with *Imagine*; I actually think that what they did to Dragon Ball was worse than what they did to Deadpool in XMOW 

And yes, DBE Goku dies horribly in this fight


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFzLMGKtY04[/youtube]


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 18, 2015)

Imagine said:


> No it's not. DBE is a literal sin to movies everywhere



Fairy Tail is a literal sin to even bad manga.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 18, 2015)

Please kill the Evolution Goku.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 18, 2015)

It's like comparing dog shit to dog shit.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 18, 2015)

Let us kill the OP for even making this thread.

So I decree.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Aug 18, 2015)

oh my god that honest trailer was the funniest thing happening in my life for a long time


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 18, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Fairy Tail is a literal sin to even bad manga.



fairy tail had some good episodes in the beginning.



dbm was shite from beginning to end


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Fairy Tail is a literal sin to even bad manga.



Fairy Tail atleast has humor and fanservice. There are worse series out there (Bleach, Naruto) that don't even have that going for them. Bleach has just become a parody of itself and Naruto has been pairing melodrama since the Pain arc and does everything wrong with it. Then you have stuff like Beelzebub which is just....eh and I have to be totally honest with some people here. I don't really get Toriko. I respect that its so popular but the series itself just makes me hungry. Also hear pretty negative things about the Pokemon manga.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 18, 2015)

Natus solos with quality


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Natus solos with quality



Natsu is essentially a more annoying version of Luffy. Who gets away with alot of shit he does and has 0 repercussions....but yeah he still solos in quality atleast compared to the kid from War of the Worlds.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2015)

fairy tail is by no means better than nardo 
it is the bottom of cancer having all the short of asspulls and pathetic development you can ever make out
it is still less shitier than dbe,tho


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 18, 2015)

Naruto and Bleach worse than Fairy Fail? 

HAHAHA. 

Fairy Tail is literally an embodiment of every Shounen stereotype mashed into one, shat on and abused every arc with a series of the worst asspulls I have ever seen in any Manga I've ever read before. 

You can take the worst arcs of Clorox and Narudo (Fullbring, Kaguya revives) 
Make them create a spawn. 
And the writing will still be better than Fairy Tail

Or Rather.
If you are female, and are engaging oral sex with a male. 
You suddenly realize that this man has an STD - King of Lightning.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Naruto and Bleach worse than Fairy Fail?
> 
> HAHAHA.
> 
> ...



Come back when you read Dragonball


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 18, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Come back when you read Dragonball



Except Dragonball created most of those now over-used tropes, you plebeian


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Except Dragonball created most of those now over-used tropes, you plebeian





The only trope Dragonball created was puf puff and even that is based on motorboating. ck


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 18, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> natsu wins...i dont think the dragon farts movie goeku uses can do shite to him



Wouldn't know Natsu's stats

Do recall Dipshit in the film beating back a fully charged ki attack from Greeny

Same fucker casually vaporized a large lake by dropping a small ball of ki on it

Also nuked a city in a flashback/vision iirc


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Come back when you read Dragonball


>comparing dragonball asspuls to fairy tail
what about no ?
in heaven's tower arc friendship made erza survive the tower explosion after she had already sacrificed himself, etherion coincidentially created an asspull powerup to natsu which he concidentially decided to try out 
both were extremely important plot points which were handled poorly via fucking asspuls
and after that i really doubt there is a single arc of ft after heaven's tower without absurd asspuls at critical plot points
at least things like SS2 and ssj were heavily hinted during its respectives arcs


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> >comparing dragonball asspuls to fairy tail
> what about no ?
> *in heaven's tower arc friendship made erza survive the tower explosion after she had already sacrificed himself, etherion coincidentially created an asspull powerup to natsu which he concidentially decided to try out
> both were extremely important plot points which were handled poorly via fucking asspuls*
> ...



That shit is attributed to nearly every shonen....including Bleach and Nardo

Namek saga, Krillin and Gohan's power multiplied dozens of times over in a few hours just because.....just because. Even by Dragonball saiyan standards that's over a decade's worth of training in a few hours just for the convenience of them not immediately getting one-shot by Frieza, and as you know that becomes worthless anyway.


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 18, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> >comparing dragonball asspuls to fairy tail
> what about no ?
> in heaven's tower arc friendship made erza survive the tower explosion after she had already sacrificed himself, etherion coincidentially created an asspull powerup to natsu which he concidentially decided to try out
> both were extremely important plot points which were handled poorly via fucking asspuls
> ...



also should be noted that fairy tail really loves making these "Emotional scenes" where some major character will die by sacrifising himself and blaa blaa blaa. except then they are rescued via friendship or some shit.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Aug 18, 2015)

Which one is faster?
Should speed make a difference here?


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 18, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Fairy Tail atleast had actual excuses. Dragonball is primarily "fuck you that's why"



No no, not "fuck you that's why". It's "fuck you I'm Super Kami Guru"


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 18, 2015)

Are we really comparing Dragon Ball to Fairy Tail? 

Sure, aside from nostalgia dick riding moronic beliefs, Dragon Ball is at least below average-average quality and good to great as a "Fun series" *Cough I prefer Naruto by 1/4th of a tier* 

But comparing it to cancerous Fairy Tail? 

Don't insult my childhood like that. 

Or Lord Beerus sama.


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 18, 2015)

So we're just going to ignore Erza's Nakagami armor? 

The armor that bends the laws of her own verse? 
Which has no taboo after use? 
Despite weaker magic attacks having Taboo that ranges to /death/ ? 

No? 

Alright then. 

Also I know you aren't going to say Fairy Tail had an excuse when the explanation as to why Erza was fighting with all her senses gone was according to Pantherlily was "Because  she's Erza" 

Good try though.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 18, 2015)

While Dragonball certainly has aged over time, it's still enjoyable.

Fairy Tail becomes cringe worthy practically every other chapter. Even as bad as Naruto and Bleach can get at times I wouldn't put them at or below Fairy Tail.

Well, except the final Naruto Gaiden, that shit was just an awful waste of time.


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 18, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden: The tales of Maury and the Uchiha clan was still less cringeworthy than the Fullbring arc. 

And the Fullbring arc was miles less cringe worthy than Fairy Tail as a whole.


----------



## Solar (Aug 18, 2015)

Fullbringer arc is underrated but is certainly better than Gaiden.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 18, 2015)

The main problem with the Fullbringer arc is that it's only purpose is to undo Ichigo's de-shinigamification.


----------



## Solar (Aug 18, 2015)

Didn't bother me much since I kind of just swooped in there.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 18, 2015)

Little is worse than fairy tail. Is DBE even a thing, anyways? I thought it had nothing under it's name other than being a The Last Airbender tier movie.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 18, 2015)

This quality debate is both funny and sad; both sides of the argument have a point, but I'll be focusing in FT

FT did have a good start but it soon became more and more clich?, but not all of the story is entire crap; the first half of the Tenrou arc was very promising until the second half decided to rely (again) on Nakama power.

Since many grew tired of this, many didn't read Tartaros arc; this arc did almost everything right in terms of story and action, even if it ended with a huge Deus Ex Machina readers could see that very DEM getting killed by the end of that arc.

While Tartaros was a huge quality boost for FT it didn't last because next arcs feature a rushed story and the reappearance of Nakama power. As a FT reader I hope to see something like Tartaros, because that arc proves that statements like "DBE > FT" or "Nardo Kaguya arc/ Bleach Fullbring arc >> FT" are extreme exaggerations and not much of an objective judgement. I won't lie, the current story arc is not good but it still has room for improvement

About the speed: DBE Goku is seemingly supersonic, and Natsu is hypersonic


----------



## Spritesu (Aug 18, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> This quality debate is both funny and sad; both sides of the argument have a point, but I'll be focusing in FT
> 
> FT did have a good start but it soon became more and more clich?, but not all of the story is entire crap; the first half of the Tenrou arc was very promising until the second half decided to rely (again) on Nakama power.
> 
> ...



Fairy Tail is a good series, the nakama powerups are just hyperboles given by those who ride the bandwagons, the person only person who does it is Erza. Everyone else hardly ever does it if not at all.

It's funny because they always call FT out on it but never do on other series I can name at least 3 that do it.

That being said this thread is to high in sodium so i'm gonna have to leave.


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 18, 2015)

Wild fairytards appeared! 

-Pokemon emerald music playing-


----------



## Solar (Aug 18, 2015)

You can't leave us hanging: name those three other series!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 18, 2015)

Wasn't there an MHS feat in Evolution?

I can barely remember that shit. But who would want to anyway?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 18, 2015)

Spritesu said:


> Fairy Tail is a good series, the nakama powerups are just hyperboles given by those who ride the bandwagons, the person only person who does it is Erza. Everyone else hardly ever does it if not at all.
> 
> It's funny because they always call FT out on it but never do on other series I can name at least 3 that do it.
> 
> That being said this thread is to high in sodium so i'm gonna have to leave.



Sorry to tell you this but one of the main reasons why Fairy Tail gets so much hate it's because they used Nakama power too often. I admit it can become a good series but as long as they keep wasting chances to improve and keep relying on the same clich?s that won't happen

I think I know one of the series you were about to mention :sweat thank you for not insulting my favorite anime/manga ever...

*Tom Servo* already mentioned the strenghts of the series: humor and fanservice. But I still hope Mashima is capable of pulling off something as good in terms if story as Tartaros again



Renegade Knight said:


> Wasn't there an MHS feat in Evolution?



The obd profile states DBE Goku is supersonic


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 18, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Sorry to tell you this but one of the main reasons why Fairy Tail gets so much hate it's because they used Nakama power too often. I admit it can become a good series but as long as they keep wasting chances to improve and keep relying on the same clich?s that won't happen
> 
> I think I know one of the series you were about to mention :sweat thank you for not insulting my favorite anime/manga ever...
> 
> *Tom Servo* already mentioned the strenghts of the series: humor and fanservice. But I still hope Mashima is capable of pulling off something as good in terms if story as Tartaros again



The humor is worse than OP and the fanservice is just as bad because it looks like it was drawn by someone whose understanding of breasts or the female anatomy in general comes from taping balloons onto stick figures (and not even water balloons at that). They look like sexless noodle people who've had more boob jobs than the average Hollywood red carpet. You should _not_ take your fanservice lessons from fucking CLAMP of all people 

When a series makes you so miserable you'd actually _prefer_ to be physically ill after being exposed to just one chapter/episode of its "humor", then you know you're dealing with cancer beyond cancer.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 18, 2015)

Mindless fan service adds to a series quality?

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 18, 2015)

You haven't read prison school I take it. 

Though I wouldn't say its mindless 

...fan service done right if anything.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2015)

> ...fan service done right if anything.



The fanservice ... it is the humor, right? Or is it something else?


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 19, 2015)

I hope Hiro Mashima stops writing FT like Togashi does with HxH, I really hate seeing that cancer around and updated.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 19, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> The fanservice ... it is the humor, right? Or is it something else?



The humour is a part of it. There are times when humour isn't involved, and the fan service is built upon something else. Kyoshi and water bottle X Hana or Prez X Kate.


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 19, 2015)

confession time: i actually liked the first 50 episodes...i was actually hoping it would end there because i thought the last chapter in it was pretty baller..it only started going downhill from there...and like...REALLY badly downhill...


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Come back when you read Dragonball



double posting because i saw this..



"whats the deal with shakespear? its just one famous quote after another"


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Fairy Tail atleast had actual excuses. Dragonball is primarily "fuck you that's why"



"Because she's Erza" is an excuse?


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 19, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> "Because she's Erza" is an excuse?



Thank you so much.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2015)

Tapion said:


> The humour is a part of it. There are times when humour isn't involved, and the fan service is built upon something else. Kyoshi and water bottle X Hana or Prez X Kate.



Ehh ... Ok, I guess.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 19, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> "Because she's Erza" is an excuse?



Clearly you were missing the point of that joke in that Happy's reasoning makes no sense. Also context was she's naturally a physical monster, power-ups had nothing to do with it.

You can literally call bullshit on most of the DBZ characters for the same bs. Most recently Frieza's recent power-up just by training for what? a few months?


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Clearly you were missing the point of that joke in that Happy's reasoning makes no sense. Also context was she's naturally a physical monster, power-ups had nothing to do with it.
> 
> You can literally call bullshit on most of the DBZ characters for the same bs. Most recently Frieza's recent power-up just by training for what? a few months?



Yes. Because Freeza is a top-tier fitness trainer who knows how to get you swole in just three months or less. That's why he opened his gym


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Clearly you were missing the point of that joke in that Happy's reasoning makes no sense. Also context was she's naturally a physical monster, power-ups had nothing to do with it.
> 
> You can literally call bullshit on most of the DBZ characters for the same bs. Most recently Frieza's recent power-up just by training for what? a few months?



What does her being a "Physical monster" have anything to do with her fighting a high tier demon with /all/ of her senses completely shot?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Clearly you were missing the point of that joke in that Happy's reasoning makes no sense. Also context was she's naturally a physical monster, power-ups had nothing to do with it.



There was no joke there. "Because she's Erza" was the literal reasoning Hiro was attempting to portray hence why he had all the other cats agree with Happy. 

He didn't attempt to use any valid reasoning for the victory because there wasn't any. Erza had all of her senses taken from her and pain multiplied by ten fold yet still won with the reason being "Because she's Erza." Her being a monster is not in anyway a legit reason for her being able to defeat her opponent with all of her sense stripped from her and pain multiplied by ten fold. 

Don't attempt to find any reasoning in this. There isn't any. It's flat out BS and you know it. 



> You can literally call bullshit on most of the DBZ characters for the same bs. Most recently Frieza's recent power-up just by training for what? a few months?



A legitimate reason was given for that in that he was a prodigy and had never once trained in his life despite having a power level that tapped out at 120 million. It certainly isn't the best reason, but it's a hell of a lot better than "Because she's Erza".


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Frieza going from being inferior to Android 18 to being superior to Majin Buu dozens of fold within 4 months is straight horse shit. 

But still dozens times better than "Because she's Erza" since Toriyama can still B.S his way into saying Frieza has never trained once in his entire life and that he and King Cold are both mutants of their race. 

Fairytards need to take all their L's


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Frieza going from being inferior to Android 18 to being superior to Majin Buu dozens of fold within 4 months is straight horse shit.
> 
> But still dozens times better than "Because she's Erza" since Toriyama can still B.S his way into saying Frieza has never trained once in his entire life and that he and King Cold are both mutants of their race.
> 
> Fairytards need to take all their L's



That's what I said too, before I signed up for a 6-month membership at Freeza's Gym. Now me and my friends are all swole as fuck. Join today, and Freeza won't destroy your planet!


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 19, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> That's what I said too, before I signed up for a 6-month membership at Freeza's Gym. Now me and my friends are all swole as fuck. Join today, and Freeza won't destroy your planet!



Did he give you tickets to a Lakers game as well?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 19, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> What does her being a "Physical monster" have anything to do with her fighting a high tier demon with /all/ of her senses completely shot?



You literally just answered your own question...


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 19, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> There was no joke there. "Because she's Erza" was the literal reasoning Hiro was attempting to portray hence why he had all the other cats agree with Happy.
> 
> He didn't attempt to use any valid reasoning for the victory because there wasn't any. Erza had all of her senses taken from her and pain multiplied by ten fold yet still won with the reason being "Because she's Erza." Her being a monster is not in anyway a legit reason for her being able to defeat her opponent with all of her sense stripped from her and pain multiplied by ten fold.
> 
> ...



1. That was the joke, i.e. Happy's reasoning.

2. I like how we're discounting this feat as BS when you have things like Goku supposedly being a pure hearted person despite constantly leaving his family and friends behind so he can have some fun. Or Fat Buu still being alive after Kid Buu was murdered. She can stand up to an unbelievable amount of pain and fight even with her senses gone. Why you're even using this as an example when there are actual moments of Fairy Tail that qualify as BS and even more so in DB


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

Can we all agree every series has its own flaws and move on? :sweat


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Or Fat Buu still being alive after Kid Buu was murdered.



What's so BS about that?

It's not like Buu is a hive mind and if his "core" gets destroyed everything else goes with it.


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Can we all agree every series has its own flaws and move on? :sweat



Never. Fairy Tail has been very, very bad, and it deserves to be punished.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Can we all agree every series has its own flaws and move on? :sweat



No. Because this is OBD, MVC is filled with mental defective reprobates, this place is filled with close-minded fascists who treat they're own reasoning as word of god.

That's what happens when people trick themselves into believing that maybe Bleach Nardo and even DBZ are much better and handling completely retarded tropes. I give DBZ credit though, its atleast fun. Nardo took every villain anti-hero archetype and ruined them. (from the Hie/Vegeta character to the Jason Todd character type) Bleach does the same thing only it lacks any form of cohesive writing and actually still might be the worse of the two. FT is all around bad.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 19, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> What's so BS about that?
> 
> It's not like Buu is a hive mind and if his "core" gets destroyed everything else goes with it.




Buu literally did the same thing Piccolo did (Piccolo himself even pointed this out). Ergo they're connected one dies the other one dies too.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> No. Because this is OBD, MVC is filled with mental defective reprobates, this place is filled with close-minded fascists who treat they're own reasoning as word of god.



Sad but true 



MAPSK said:


> Never. Fairy Tail has been very, very bad, and it deserves to be punished.



Well, at least you're not bashing One Piece...


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Well, at least you're not bashing One Piece...



Do you want me to? Because I can totally do that. Honestly I'd say I consider OP to be only a step above FT in quality if Nardo and Bleach didn't exist to make it look relatively better by comparison.

Basically what I'm saying is that all mainstream shonen that isn't Toriko can suck big fat donkey balls


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 19, 2015)

I can agree that Fairy Tail simply oozes out flaws consistently yeah.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Do you want me to? Because I can totally do that. Honestly I'd say I consider OP to be only a step above FT in quality if Nardo and Bleach didn't exist to make it look relatively better by comparison.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is that all mainstream shonen that isn't Toriko can suck big fat donkey balls



 Then I can say you really suck as a critic, because One Piece is one of the best manga ever made!


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr. White said:


>



NNT doesn't count as mainstream yet


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Then I can say you really suck as a critic, because One Piece is one of the best manga ever made!



You love One Piece and Fairy Fail? 


Auuuuuuuugh the conflicting taste.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Aug 19, 2015)

ITT: People silly enough to expect apples from an orange tree.

If you treat Fairy Tail as anything but a story of friendship conquers all with a healthy dose of fan service, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 19, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> NNT doesn't count as mainstream yet



Toriko is mediocre at best as a whole (from what I read), One piece has been slacking lately but by OP standards. The arcs really aren't that bad when read in bulk, and there still is engaging characters, some good plot lines, and a cohesive story. Pacing, and uninteresting plotlines don't take away from that, nor does it take away from part 1 OP. 

If Magi is counted as mainstream then it rape stomps toriko.


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> *Toriko is mediocre at best as a whole (from what I read)*, One piece has been slacking lately but by OP standards. The arcs really aren't that bad when read in bulk, and there still is engaging characters, some good plot lines, and a cohesive story. Pacing, and uninteresting plotlines don't take away from that, nor does it take away from part 1 OP.
> 
> If Magi is counted as mainstream then it rape stomps toriko.



You clearly didn't read enough then.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> *Toriko is mediocre at best as a whole (from what I read)*



... What have you read?


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

Saying Toriko is bad is like saying Kill la Kill is bad. It's your opinion and you're entitled to it, but it doesn't make you any less wrong


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 19, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> You clearly didn't read enough then.



I went in thinking it was a macho battle series with terrible plot and dull characters. I came out a couple of arcs and dropped it. Then I picked it back up again when they were fighting Heracles and read up to the resolution of the Bambina fight, and promplty dropped it again after that Toriko-Komatsu shit.

The characters are okay (better than I expected), plot is meh, character interaction is meh, Worldbuilding is solid, Art can get really good and fighting is obviously good, but nothing really stands out IMO. I may have been a bit harsh calling it mediocre at best, but it certaintly isn't over the whole OP, and manga like NNT, and Magi were much more entertaining quality IMO.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2015)

Magi first 13 volumes are definitely better than toriko's 
keep in mind this is no flaw at all just that magi is pretty good mainstream shonen wise and toriko has a slow begining 
this is as far as i can discuss this matter because lol brasil being late as fuck  r


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> You love One Piece and Fairy Fail?
> 
> 
> Auuuuuuuugh the conflicting taste.



I thought it was kinda obvious I am a One Piece fan  You should see my "Luffy vs" threads: ,  and one of my favorite  XD

I like FT but I totally love One Piece! 

Now back to the battle; it seems Natsu has the advantage at speed/DC


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I thought it was kinda obvious I am a One Piece fan  You should see my "Luffy vs" threads: ,  and one of my favorite  XD
> 
> I like FT but I totally love One Piece!
> 
> Now back to the battle; it seems Natsu has the advantage at speed/DC



True. 

And man you totally seem so nice about it.


----------



## Solar (Aug 19, 2015)

One Piece is mediocre. It's fittingly on Naruto's and Bleach's level. It's not conflicting to like Fairy Tail and One Piece. 



MAPSK said:


> saying Kill la Kill is bad. It's your opinion but it doesn't make you any less wrong


Kill la Kill is shit. How does anyone make it past three episodes?


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Kill la Kill is shit. How does anyone make it past three episodes?



Refer to my previous statement


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2015)

Apparently this became mango discussion.


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> One Piece is mediocre. It's fittingly on Naruto's and Bleach's level. It's not conflicting to like Fairy Tail and One Piece.
> 
> 
> Kill la Kill is shit. How does anyone make it past three episodes?



The booty guides you


----------



## Solar (Aug 19, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> The booty guides you



An ugly ass to look at. 



MAPSK said:


> Refer to my previous statement



So it's one of those things you like ironically or something?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2015)

>kill la kill being shit
>not liking episode 3
welp


----------



## Solar (Aug 19, 2015)

Japan has dulled standards.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Japan has dulled standards.


KLK was actually popular even here in brazil back in time
like a bunch of casuals watching it popular
to the point we got the manga which is not even that good and shit still selling out
not SNK levels of popular,tho


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VQj-Bke8U_g[/YOUTUBE]

If this isn't the most awesome thing you've seen today, I wanna know what the hell kinda animu you're watching and where I can get some


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> [YOUTUBE]VQj-Bke8U_g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If this isn't the most awesome thing you've seen today, I wanna know what the hell kinda animu you're watching and where I can get some



Impressive animation and action scenes; that was indeed amazing 



Linkofone said:


> Apparently this became mango discussion.



Unfortunately 



Jag77 said:


> True.
> 
> And man you totally seem so nice about it.



Thanks!  I actually think One Piece is one of the best thing that happened to manga/anime 

Again, let's try to go back to the battle; Gaiku is supersonic when using his twilight-like monkey form. GMG Natsu is hypersonic+ with at least MCB dura/DC, while Oozaru!Gaiku has MCB dura/DC. Does DBE Goku wins? Or Natsu just go Lightning Flame Dragon mode and vaporizes him?


----------



## Brightsteel (Aug 19, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>MCB DC/Dura
>Outright plows through a serious Piccolo's attack, same fucker casually vapes large-lakes and nukes cities
>Piccolo survives the energy attack which overpowered his own

No.


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 19, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> >MCB DC/Dura
> >Outright plows through a serious Piccolo's attack, same fucker casually vapes large-lakes and nukes cities
> >Piccolo survives the energy attack which overpowered his own
> 
> No.



Yeah vaping a lake of any decent to large size should yield city level+ to island level DC. That and, y'know, actually nuking a city.


----------



## Solar (Aug 19, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> If this isn't the most awesome thing you've seen today, I wanna know what the hell kinda animu you're watching and where I can get some



It's the only anime related thing I've seen today, so I guess it would be by default.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2015)

your set is a anime related thing 
oh wait vn
touche


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Yeah vaping a lake of any decent to large size should yield city level+ to island level DC. That and, y'know, actually nuking a city.



The movie never states what means used "The Mask" to vape the lake nor we're given a size to work with. So I'm using OBD stats: MCB for DBE Goku and small town level for GMG Natsu


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2015)

wiki is likely outdated to either
natsu is solid town+ with emperor dragon fist getting small city level scalling from gildarts together with his lfd tecniques
he will also soon enough be mhs when he actually dodges and tag spriggan 12 projectile attacks which can be scalled to wathever accepted end had walrod tree


----------



## Brightsteel (Aug 19, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> wiki is likely outdated to either
> natsu is solid town+ with emperor dragon fist getting small city level scalling from gildarts together with his lfd tecniques
> he will also soon enough be mhs when he actually dodges and tag spriggan 12 projectile attacks which can be scalled to wathever accepted end had walrod tree



Fairy Tail has an accepted massively-hypersonic calc?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> wiki is likely outdated to either
> natsu is solid town+ with emperor dragon fist getting small city level scalling from gildarts together with his lfd tecniques
> he will also soon enough be mhs when he actually dodges and tag spriggan 12 projectile attacks which can be scalled to wathever accepted end had walrod tree



I was using GMG Natsu because I thought Post-Tartaros Natsu (at least town level - small city level) would stomp really hard :sweat

Then what would DBE stats?  Because it was accepted pre-timeskip Luffy (small town level) could take down DBE Goku

And from who does Natsu get scaled to MHS?


----------



## Alita (Aug 19, 2015)

Tom Servo, I wish I had never repped you the other day. 

I'm a firm believer that taste in fiction is far more subjective than it is objective(For example just cause you don't like something in a fiction doesn't mean it's factually bad or an undeniable screw up on the author's part.).

But even I have to admit that fairy tail is just...objectively worse than horse shit. I mean it started out good(Ignoring the tower of heaven arc which is very overrated imo.), but now you have to basically turn off your brain to even pretend it's any good.

There are few things I'd consider worse than fairy tail and naruto, toriko, and dragonball (Which I more than dislike.) most certainly don't fall into that category or anywhere close.



iwandesu said:


> wiki is likely outdated to either
> natsu is solid town+ with emperor dragon fist getting small city level scalling from gildarts together with his lfd tecniques
> he will also soon enough be mhs when he actually dodges and tag spriggan 12 projectile attacks which can be scalled to wathever accepted end had walrod tree



Using the standard 60 second timeframe results in the tree guy's attack speed at mach 98 which technically still isn't massively hypersonic. And that should already apply to natsu since mard could react to CSK's attacks and current natsu is at least as fast.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Aug 20, 2015)

Natsu is casual small city level from one shotting a stronger Bluenote


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Then what would DBE stats?  Because it was accepted pre-timeskip Luffy (small town level) could take down DBE Goku



Like I mentioned earlier

You have Marsters vaporizing a lake and nuking cities in flashbacks

Chatwin's able to overpower Marsters' ki blast in the final fight

Marsters survives said stronger ki blast

You can find the feats yourself, not subjecting myself to that movie ever again


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

There's really not much to do at almost 4 am apparently...



And  is stronger than I remembered


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 20, 2015)

Why is this thread still here?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Because the comedy of Natsu losing to what amounts to a shit character from a shit film is kind of like a train wreck?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Because the comedy of Natsu losing to what amounts to a shit character from a shit film is kind of like a train wreck?



Be that as it may.

The sooner you get rid of the wreckage, the better.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 20, 2015)

You watched the movie again just to get this?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> You watched the movie again just to get this?



Nope, but if they keep insisting on buffing DBE to City level I might have to... because I saw nothing justifying such a upgrade


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Nope, but if they keep insisting on buffing DBE to City level I might have to... because I saw nothing justifying such a upgrade



... Did you not watch the clip CT just provided where Piccolno created an explosion that took up like, an eighth of the planet's circumference? Fuck city level, that shit's country level, at least.

Natsu gets stomped even worse than before


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 20, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Tom Servo, I wish I had never repped you the other day.
> 
> I'm a firm believer that taste in fiction is far more subjective than it is objective(For example just cause you don't like something in a fiction doesn't mean it's factually bad or an undeniable screw up on the author's part.).
> 
> ...



Is there a link to this?


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't even remember mage's in Fairy Tail being past Mach 7+ actually


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> You watched the movie again just to get this?



Nah

I muted volume and clicked around on the red bar of the youtube video until I found the right scene

The movie is short, but my 2 posts came within 15 minutes of each other


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Nah
> 
> I muted volume and clicked around on the red bar of the youtube video until I found the right scene
> 
> The movie is short, but my 2 posts came within 15 minutes of each other



that still makes you a very bored man to do that 

just like me when it comes to arguing for GT power levels


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that still makes you a very bored man to do that



4 am doesn't really give one many options for activities 



> just like me when it comes to arguing for GT power levels



Sounds like an apt comparison


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 20, 2015)

Well at least it resolved the actual fight. Not that it matters as nobody was even discussing the actual fight to begin with.  I didn't even remember that blast from Piccolo in the movie. I guess it's hard to remember things from such a shitty movie. 

Oh well. Natsu gets pasted. We all still lose.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

The lake wasn't that big; the scene at first suggest water displacement instead of instant vaporization, and there's vegetation around the place where the dragon ball was which suggest the lake wasn't really deep.

So no, I don't see solid proof of city level dragon farts

Don't make me rewatch that crappy movie again  (I need to watch "Strong World" to clean away that)


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

So

You're ignoring the video where we see Piccolo nuked a country sized region of Earth in that Dragon Ball induced vision?

Interesting 

Further... are you really using conservation of energy (the vegetation) as a partial argument for the lake feat?

Let's not go down that road clown, you won't enjoy it 

Pretty clear the lake was vaporized due to the lack of water and vapor streaming from the lake bed though

On top of the fact that just being sent vertically into the sky as it was would have had the water resettle back on the lake bed anyway


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2015)

so I guess it's concluded that Natsu loses to a shitty movie adaptation


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> The lake wasn't that big; the scene at first suggest water displacement instead of instant vaporization, and there's vegetation around the place where the dragon ball was which suggest the lake wasn't really deep.
> 
> So no, I don't see solid proof of city level dragon farts
> 
> Don't make me rewatch that crappy movie again  (I need to watch "Strong World" to clean away that)



Nobody's talking about the lake feat anymore. There's pretty much a country level feat in there from Piccolo. Natsu gets pasted.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> So
> 
> You're ignoring the video where we see Piccolo nuked a country sized region of Earth in that Dragon Ball induced vision?
> 
> ...



You know that scene was taken from another movie and edited to make it look part of DBE while claiming there is going to be a sequel. "The Mask" never acomplished something lik that during the whole movie

But nice try


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> You know that scene was taken from another movie and edited to make it look part of DBE while claiming there is going to be a sequel. "The Mask" never acomplished something lik that during the whole movie
> 
> But nice try



That's your argument?

Cute

Being stock footage from another film doesn't exclude it from being used in a different context

Ergo, it is now a ki blast from Piccolo because it appeared in DBE

Appeal to conservation of energy again please, I'll enjoy reducing Fairy Tail to Wall level 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> so I guess it's concluded that Natsu loses to a shitty movie adaptation



This goes without saying~


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 20, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> so I guess it's concluded that Natsu loses to a shitty movie adaptation



Lmfao good.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 20, 2015)

> Is there a link to this?


yes 

discount red hero and any pointless discussion the feat is damn straight forward
2000km 
in a small timeframe
which we will call 60 seconds
not an outlier because mach 7 comes from fucking chapter 30 taurus 
and the dragons were just keeping up with their travel speed so there is nothing to contradict their reactions and combat speed
also it came from a top tier mage
i wouldn't say we can just scalle anything besides projectiles attack speed to it but mard gear did dodge the galaxia blade so allita has a point


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Nah
> 
> I muted volume and clicked around on the red bar of the youtube video until I found the right scene
> 
> The movie is short, but my 2 posts came within 15 minutes of each other



There's a TFS rifftrax of it y'know


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> That's your argument?
> 
> Cute
> 
> ...



The real scene didn't give us anything big or surprising; if you're going to rely on "montages" your arguments are pretty much useless

If it we were to use your "perspective" to judge a characters' skill Bellamy from One Piece would be City level for "harming" Luffy and Rob Lucci would be Wall level because his ultimate technique just broke a wall XD

You need more than hate to win a debate


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> The real scene didn't give us anything big or surprising; if you're going to rely on "montages" your arguments are pretty much useless



It's a feat that happened in the past

It's as valid as anything else in the film

The fact you're desperate enough to argue conservation of energy on a forum that ignores it?

Cute



> If it we were to use your "perspective" to judge a characters' skill Bellamy from One Piece would be City level for "harming" Luffy and Rob Lucci would be Wall level because his ultimate technique just broke a wall XD



My perspective is you're being a hypocrite and I'll use your methods of downplay to mock you



> You need more than hate to win a debate



I could be lobotomized and have no difficulty talking circles around you chuckles


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> It's a feat that happened in the past
> 
> It's as valid as anything else in the film



I saw that scene in youtube this afternoon and after having to watch the entire awful movie I can say that

A) that was clearly a "montage", I saw the real scene and nothing intersting happened (just like the rest of the movie)
B) that never happened in the film (neither past or present)
C) I don't like you very much because you made me rewatch that horrible thing!!!


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I saw that scene in youtube this afternoon and after having to watch the entire awful movie I can say that
> 
> A) that was clearly a "montage", I saw the real scene and nothing intersting happened (just like the rest of the movie)



Prove it

With actual links



> B) that never happened in the film (neither past or present)



Provide the context

Not that difficult to do



> C) I don't like you very much because you made me rewatch that horrible thing!!!



Your suffering is my joy~


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 20, 2015)

what a montage even means in this situation ?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> what a montage even means in this situation ?



Nonsensical babble akin to a straw man

We know Piccolo and Oozaru brought countries and cities to their knees 2000 years ago from the Film's opening narration

Pretty clear what Goku is seeing is a reflection of those events that are ultimately comprised of stock footage from this film and others 

Or chuckles can provide new context


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Prove it



Here's the real scene:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Couldn't find a better quality




Context: The Mask throws his ki fart, his ki fart damage a random village, then him and her henchwoman terrorize said random village looking for a dragon ball. His ki fart never decimated half of the planet as that youtube video wanted us to believe

Luffy already defeated this guy in the OBD; I'm not letting you take away his victory by making DBE nearly planet level without any solid proof at all


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

I know he dropped a casual ki blast on a village in the present

What Goku was seeing was flashes of the original conflict 2000 years ago as indicated by the stock footage

Now, you'll let me do nothing you biased clown 

I've stomped on and continued to stomp on archaic rulings here for years 

Sephiroth and FFVII being my most schadenfreude inducing work


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I know he dropped a casual ki blast on a village in the present
> 
> What Goku was seeing was flashes of the original conflict 2000 years ago as indicated by the stock footage



You already proved the scene you're relying on is fake; if the scene was taking place 2000 years ago how come what was being destroying are clearly modern cities? You're hilarious! XD


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

A fiction where technological stasis is a thing?

Novel concept

Do you want me to get that lobotomy?

I'm all for making this an even debate


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Do you want me to get that lobotomy?



Do me a favor and please get yourself that lobotomy; you clearly need it


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm all for evening the mental playing field, I'm just not sure a lobotomy will be enough of a handicap


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I'm all for evening the mental playing field, I'm just not sure a lobotomy will be enough of a handicap



Not enough!? :amazed what else can you do?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Death I suppose


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Death I suppose



I'll send flowers to your grave XD


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Here's the real scene:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



>getting butthurt about old matches being revised
>thinking this feat is anywhere near planet level or even continental

You clearly have no idea what you're talking about at all, so please just stop. Let's all just stop, and go home content with the knowledge that Natsu gets stomped like the cockroach he is even when his opponent is fucking Dragon Ball Evolution.

Because Fairy Fail _is_ lower on the totem pole than DBE, both in strength and even in quality. It may seem impossible to be worse than DBE when its resting place is literally at the bottom of the barrel, but when you're Fairy Tail you're just not satisfied with being so bad that you're at the bottom of the barrel and you decide to keep digging down through the barrel and into the Earth's crust with no foreseeable end in sight just to see how bad you can get.

Basically what I'm saying is that Fairy Tail is worse than the hypothetical love child of Satan and a malignant, dripping rectal cyst.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 20, 2015)

dragon ball is a futuristic universe isn't it ?
like chaos said there is nothing really stopping them from having cities thousands of years prior the original story 
also the scene you provided has nothing to do with the flashback on the other video
can you provide an actual video so we can check it out ?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> dragon ball is a futuristic universe isn't it ?
> like chaos said there is nothing really stopping them from having cities thousands of years prior the original story
> also the scene you provided has nothing to do with the flashback on the other video
> can you provide an actual video so we can check it out ?



The only video available is a camrip in YT; and the scene portrayed in the youtube video he's relying on isn't in the movie.

In fact, the beggining of the video he's relying on is the very same scene I posted with the adition of the scene of a different film (I think a Nicholas Cage movie, but I'm not sure). I rewatched the whole movie and I can assure you there's no proof of planet level DBE

DBE best feat is displacing the waters of a small lake


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> The only video available is a camrip in YT; and the scene portrayed in the youtube video he's relying on isn't in the movie.
> 
> In fact, the beggining of the video he's relying on is the very same scene I posted with the adition of the scene of a different film (I think a Nicholas Cage movie, but I'm not sure). I rewatched the whole movie and I can assure you there's no proof of planet level DBE
> 
> DBE best feat is displacing the waters of a small lake



And, y'know, nuking an actual city. Which is by default city level a.k.a superior to Nasu. Seriously, what part of this is difficult to understand?


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 20, 2015)

I think Warlordgrab could have a slight point with the scene being a flashback. We have little context and the explosion could've just been for show since we don't see the aftermath of the explosion.

It's all based off of visual flair.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> And, y'know, nuking an actual city. Which is by default city level a.k.a superior to Nasu. Seriously, what part of this is difficult to understand?



DBE Piccolo never nuked a city in the movie

What part of that is so difficult to understand?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> The only video available is a camrip in YT; and the scene portrayed in the youtube video he's relying on isn't in the movie.



It happened in the past

Thank you technological stasis in a fictional setting



> In fact, the beggining of the video he's relying on is the very same scene I posted with the adition of the scene of a different film (I think a Nicholas Cage movie, but I'm not sure). I rewatched the whole movie and I can assure you there's no proof of planet level DBE



First?

Not planet, country level

Second?  The proof is in the opening narration on Goku's vision of Piccolo and Oozaru's previous rampage done with stock footage from another film used in DBE

Are you new to fiction?

This isn't a difficult puzzle to solve chuckles



> DBE best feat is displacing the waters of a small lake



And the country Piccolo nuked in the past per Chatwin's vision via Dragon Ball

Lake's not small either

Will need to check again, but I'm pretty sure the lake bed extended past the horizon


----------



## Jag77 (Aug 20, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> yes
> 
> discount red hero and any pointless discussion the feat is damn straight forward
> 2000km
> ...



Lol Red Hero. 

We'll see how this goes for the future then. 
After Gajeel's Iron Shadow roar in the GMG arc I don't trust Hiro for shit.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> It's all based off of visual flair.



How many series do you think this applies to?

If your answer isn't "many and we normally don't care", you're off base


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> How many series do you think this applies to?
> 
> If your answer isn't "many and we normally don't care", you're off base



Fine then. Just saying if we did see the aftermath with the city being destroyed the feat would be more solid.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

First, your dear country level scene is not in the movie!!!

Second, a evil green alien suddenly nukes a country, and 2000 years later almost nobody believes in said alien and there's no record of his evil-doings... makes perfect sense!

Third, several dryland plants around the dragon ball found in the lake

And forth this: 



xenos5 said:


> Fine then. Just saying if we did see the aftermath with the city being destroyed the feat would be more solid.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> Fine then. Just saying if we did see the aftermath with the city being destroyed the feat would be more solid.



We're not assuming its a harmless ball of light 

That's generally not how we do this shit

Only when you see collateral contradicting the AOE of the same feat do we bother


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> First, your dear country level scene is not in the movie!!!



It clearly is seeing as I can link to the vision from the film

You're kind of like a broken record 

Just less mentally stimulating



> Second, a evil green alien suddenly nukes a country, and 2000 years later almost nobody believes in said alien and there's no record of his evil-doings... makes perfect sense!



One of the few things DBE and the manga have in common

The human population is fucking retarded

Let's not forget the population going from "ki is common knowledge" to "ki is a bunch of tricks" over the span of a couple decades due to the work of one moronic comic relief character



> Third, several dryland plants around the dragon ball found in the lake



Still vaporized the water

Take your conservation of energy elsewhere, because the downplay I can reap on any series with this logic is pure comedy


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Second, a evil green alien suddenly nukes a country, and 2000 years later almost nobody believes in said alien and there's no record of his evil-doings... makes perfect sense!



Did you forget that also happened canonically?
manga KP in legend, while he may not have country-wiped, did take over the world.
A mere few hundred years later no one remembered shit.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

It's impressive what can you do by editing a video and fabricating arguments to buff a verse from MCB to country level

It makes me wonder, how long would your argument would last if I make a Luffy vs DBE Goku thread


----------



## Solar (Aug 20, 2015)

Not remembering people fits well with no one remembering Launch.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 20, 2015)

so what stats do have for FT characters like Natsu?

FT gets so many goddamn power-ups (temporary or otherwise) its virtually impossible to keep track.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> It's impressive what can you do by editing a video and fabricating arguments to buff a verse from MCB to country level



The salt

It almost makes my boring job interesting to be at

It's stock footage the fuckers used from another film in the making of this one

You've never seen this novel concept before?



> It makes me wonder, how long would your argument would last if I make a Luffy vs DBE Goku thread



Pretty fucking long seeing as most lemming here try to repeat everything I say as gospel for some ungodly reason


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> so what stats do have for FT characters like Natsu?
> 
> FT gets so many goddamn power-ups (temporary or otherwise) its virtually impossible to keep track.



Natsu is at least town level - small city level in DC with hypersonic+ speed

But wait until I make another Luffy vs DBE Goku; I want to see how long the claim of country level DBE will last in that thread


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Natsu is at least town level - small city level in DC with* hypersonic+ speed*
> 
> But wait until I make another Luffy vs DBE Goku; I want to see how long the claim of country level DBE will last in that thread



hmm what kind of double digit speed we talkin here?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> hmm what kind of double digit speed we talkin here?



Around mach 80, I think


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 20, 2015)

I think this thread is done now



Warlordgab said:


> But wait until I make another Luffy vs DBE Goku; I want to see how long the claim of country level DBE will last in that thread



Locking on sight.


----------

